# Rear doors or rear deck??



## Pdevore (Jul 8, 2018)

I am starting the install for my son’s 2017 Cruze. The system is an NVX 1200.1 amp pushing 2 Sundown SA 10’s. I will then have an NVX 800.4 for the front stage and rear stage. The front stage will be Hertz Milli Pro 6.5’s. Everything will be running through an Alpine DSP. I am trying to decide if I should install the Hertz Milli Pro 6x9’s in the rear deck or if I should install 6.5’s in the rear doors. If I had a 6 channel amp I would install both but I only have the 4 channel. 
Let me know your thoughts. 
Peter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd personally put them in the rear deck.


----------

